# Does anyone own an AutoTrail Scout 07/08 model



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi, we are seriously considering purchasing the 08 model of the Scout but were wondering if anyone on here already owned one. 

If so how are you finding it? 
Are there any particular likes or dislikes? 
Would you recommend one?
Did you have any problems other than delayed delivery?

If anyone owns an Auto trail of a similar model, what are they like as vans. We want one on a Fiat base. 

Is the build quality as good as it looks?
Are there any general faults with them?
I did read that the TV is a bit on the small side so will check this out and also that the freeview box doesn't recieve signal very well.

Thanks in advance for any feedback. TravelBug


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Travelbug

Have you read my topic 'New Motorhome' in Motorhome Chit Chat, will give you a clue Auto trail are great same manufacturer different van.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

*AUTOTRAIL SCOUT*

We have one and have had it for 11 years so its a 97 vintage. Its on a Merc, I wouldn,t touch a Fiat with a barge pole. They jump from one set of problems to another set of problems with each design change. The Merc 5 pot 312 with a chain driven camshaft has been faultless.
Autotrail are one of the best the UK makers.

Ours was delivered on the due day. Dealer was Brownhills.

It will probably be for sale late this year or early next year with about 43K miles on the clock as the Mrs fancies something A class.
.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We have a 2002 Tracker....never a problem.....Fiat chassis....never a problem.
Buy the MH you want....the chassis makes little difference


----------



## Foxtrot (Jul 26, 2007)

We have a AutoTrail Cheiftan 07 based on the new Fiat x250, apart from the water ingres problem (see details on this site) we are happy with it.
We previously had a Scout 04, but this new engine 160 multijet is superb.
Both had the Alko chassis which I believe is the best available, the tag axle gives much greater stability on the road, to explain...with the diabolical state of Britains roads, I found the slight difference between front & rear axle width the Scout used to wallow & follow the ruts caused by the heavy lorries, this is hardly noticable with the tag axle.
I cannot speak with any authority regards the Merc but the wheels do seem to be quite inset on the body & I have read comments on this site that suggest they move a lot on the road.
The build quality of the AutoTrail is high, that is not to say you will not have "teething troubles", most of us do, normally caused in my experience by sloppy workmanship.
We had said after the Scout we would not buy another AutoTrail but when we checked out everything at the shows it was difficult to find anything that offered as much within the price bracket. For instance most foriegn vans to do not seem to have the same quality of upholstery, either depth of foam or fabric, most do not have the same quality of cabinet furniture.
Some of the American RV's seem to offer a lot but the running costs are horendous.
So you pay your money & make your choice, on the positive side we love the freedom etc.
Doug


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. 

We are going to create a check list of all the things we want the model to have and all the things we'd like it to have, based on what we currently have and don't have in our Bessacarr E495. 

We will let you know what we decide. Thanks once again for the feedback, it is all very helpful. Regards, TravelBug


----------



## 89037 (May 12, 2005)

Hi Travelbug
We purchased a 2008 scout from spinney in Dec it arrived on the day promised. tHE BUILD QUALITY is second to non AND THE 160multijet is fantastic the best van i have owned,the only fault we have had was a faulty water pump which was replaced by spinney while we waited you will really enjoy owning one


----------

